# Hobby VA offering FREE voice work!



## JollyCooperation (Jan 15, 2022)

After wanting to but lacking the courage to go through with it, I have finally decided to follow my dreams and get into voice acting! So, in order to hone my skills and find out where my strengths and weaknesses are, I need stuff to do. Fandubs, audiobooks, announcements, I'll take pretty much anything, so don't be shy and hit me up!

I do have some theater experience, so acting isn't all new to me. In addition, I spent the last week or so familiarizing myself with Audacity, so I am capable of editing my own audio, if only in a very basic fashion. The microphone I am using is a USB one, but I am planning to upgrade to a XLR one if this VA gig ends up going well. Also, I am German, and while I pride myself on my English prowess, if you are looking for someone who can do an authentic Texan accent, I might not be the most suitable person for the job, so please keep that in mind.

I also have an account on Casting Call Club, same name, same profile picture, although the profile itself is still a bit barren since I am just starting out. 

Last but not least, I have prepared a voice sample so you can examine my audio quality and voice type yourself (hope Discord links are allowed on here, if not, I am terribly sorry): 



			https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/660856763507015684/932019410837844008/Voice_Sample.mp3


----------

